# NJ Man Cuts Out Intestines and Throws at Cops



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok this just sounds like something from a haunt or a Hollywood horror film. Or is this the beginning of the zombie apocalypse?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ficers-stabbed-self-new-jersey_n_1554126.html

Ok, admit it. Some of you are getting ideas from this aren't you? Would this now be tasteless in an NJ haunt ;-)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's just plain bizarre


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Eeeyuuu!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

People sure have changed. I wonder how long we have to pay for his therapy?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha! Ha! Ha! I haven't had this yet in my career! I had a guy who disemboweled himself and was still alive and talking, but didn't throw it at me. Yuk! See what we have to go through??? I know I'd like to see this in prop form!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

ZOMBIES, anyone?


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

A man eating faces in Miami and now this? I wouldnt doubt the start of the zombie apocolypse! I'll tell my dad to get out the shotguns


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just plain disturbing


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

May has been pretty disturbing in general. Strange rashes, people eating faces, people disemboweling themselves and throwing it at others...

http://gawker.com/5914059/grab-your-boomstick-the-zombie-apocalypse-may-actually-be-upon-us

Aim for the heads. Remember, if you kill the brain you kill the ghoul!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Another distinguishing moment for NJ. Ahhhh to know us is to love us....


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

talking about doing something stupid


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OK. You conviniced me. I'm buying a gun. "Aim for the head."


----------

